# Professional writer



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Need a writer or editor? Professional writer available for technical writing projects, business writing, web site copy, marketing communications, resumes/cover letters and other writing services at reasonable rates.

PM me for specific project quotes.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm curious per hour cost. I need a website proofread for spelling


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Sure, I'm $40 per hour normally, but will do trades as well. For smaller projects I'm willing to do a cheaper rate or a fixed price quote.


----------

